#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍的身長和站立高度

## 雷爾卡魯

想和各位龍討論關於龍的身長，站立高度
我自己的想法是身長250公分以上300公分以下
站立身高為180公分
那你們呢？

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

窩覺得彈性很大的 , 不過最大長度10公尺以下比較能接受

那種大的跟山一般的龍太不科學

----------


## 翠龍

這有點難說.可能很大也可能約人身高的兩三倍.但以現實環境來看最多約5-10公尺(成年)吧.要不然會有行動困難

----------

